# Question for the men



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

How would you feel if your wife/SO looked at random photos of naked men? Not having any emotional meaning behind it? Would you be bothered by it?


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

As long as she was still interested in me, physically, I wouldn't mind it. I wouldn't ask about it or do it with her, but I don't think it would bother me too much.

I had an ex who liked looking at shirtless pictures of the athletes she had crushes on. I guess it wasn't quite like guys with porn - I don't think she was masturbating to them - but I guess the drive behind it was the same. It never bothered me. 
I used to react with faux jealousy: "Oh, you think Reggie Bush is hot? Too bad he sucks! Overpaid decoy!" etc. 

She had a higher drive than any woman I've ever dated. Wouldn't give me a break in bed!


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> How would you feel if your wife/SO looked at random photos of naked men? Not having any emotional meaning behind it? Would you be bothered by it?


That would totally freak me out. Wait! She's looking at nude photos of men and it's causing NO reaction at all? Why is she doing that? Is she just bored? What's wrong with her sex drive that it causes nothing whatsoever? I'd be worried on any number of counts.

The actual looking at pictures part I applaud. But man, the "with no meaning" part is a mystery that I'd want to untangle.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF does look at porn without me, and I'm fine with that. Or are you asking something else?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I will second what SoWhat said. As long as she still wanted to be with me, wouldn't bother me.

Heck I even bought a male "lap dance" for a girl I dated for a while. It was kind of fun..


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeff/BC said:


> That would totally freak me out. Wait! She's looking at nude photos of men and it's causing NO reaction at all? Why is she doing that? Is she just bored? What's wrong with her sex drive that it causes nothing whatsoever? I'd be worried on any number of counts.
> 
> The actual looking at pictures part I applaud. But man, the "with no meaning" part is a mystery that I'd want to untangle.


I don't see it any different then men looking at naked women that are not their wives.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

PBear said:


> My GF does look at porn without me, and I'm fine with that. Or are you asking something else?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm asking in general out of curiosity. So many men look at naked women that are not their wives, but yet it's okay because they are a man and thats what men do.

What if the tables were turned and us women looked at naked men?


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I don't see it any different then men looking at naked women that are not their wives.


I agree. If by "no emotional meaning" you meant "She didn't want to call up the men and go to bed with them" then I would be very positive about her looking at the pictures. I'd hope she would show me the ones she found particularly hot. Maybe I could sculpt my body a bit to resemble them more or get a wardrobe update or something?


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm asking in general out of curiosity. So many men look at naked women that are not their wives, but yet it's okay because they are a man and thats what men do.
> 
> What if the tables were turned and us women looked at naked men?


What matters to me is fidelity. 

I guess there's two ways of looking at this:
1) She's looking at other men because she's no longer interested in me. This means we probably aren't doing the dirty often anyway.

2) She's looking at other men because she's got a high sex drive. This means she's probably going to want to do the dirty with me often anyway.

In either case, the problem or benefit isn't going to be with the looking at pictures. Either way, it's symptomatic of something else; something good or bad. And, unless I'm a dunce, I'll know if she's into me or not.

I wasn't "jealous" of Reggie Bush when the ex's gaze stayed a little bit longer on him. It just meant she was a very visual, sexual person. That was great for me!


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

If she would be all over me for sex after, I would leave pictures all over the place!!!

Seriously though, when we were younger and very sexually active it would not have bothered me. Now, 20 yrs later, I think it would bother me immensely. I look at our sexual relationship differently now. It's more about the emotional component than the physical. FWIW my wife has nothing against me using porn and I almost wish she did sometimes. Is that weird?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

As long as she wasn't substituting pictures for me I don't care. She could look at pictures of w/e.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> How would you feel if your wife/SO looked at random photos of naked men? Not having any emotional meaning behind it? Would you be bothered by it?


Depends on whether they are people she knows or not


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm asking in general out of curiosity. So many men look at naked women that are not their wives, but yet it's okay because they are a man and thats what men do.
> 
> What if the tables were turned and us women looked at naked men?


What,is Playgirl out of circulation now? If not,someone's buying them.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm asking in general out of curiosity. So many men look at naked women that are not their wives, but yet it's okay because they are a man and thats what men do.
> 
> What if the tables were turned and us women looked at naked men?


I'm all for it. She can look at pictures, videos, whatever she likes. But we're having sex as often as I like ( 5 to 7 times a week), so it's not impacting our intimacy in a negative manner. If she was getting her rocks off and it was impacting us, then there would be some discussions. I would expect the same from her.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I don't see it any different then men looking at naked women that are not their wives.


OK, I've thought about this and now I see where you are going. To answer the question I think you're asking... "Yes, what's good for the goose is good for the gander."

That being said, I do think they are different scenarios. I might be wrong but I think a lot of men would love it if their wives looked at porn. So it's not an apples and apples comparison. You'd have to paint a female version that represented a similar threat level to the male. How about this one?

_Men, how good would you be with your wife commenting on how well to do and muscular the guy in the old spice commercial is.?_

That, I suspect, would strike a bit closer to home for men. My answer remains the same. I'm fine with that. The reason both Carol and I can be fine with such things is because we both assess our positions as entirely invulnerable. There is no threat so there is nothing to respond to.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

its seem like women comment on movie stars all the time *** pitt,and george clowing.......

but if men would make comments about angelia,or pam Anderson were pigs.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> How would you feel if your wife/SO looked at random photos of naked men? Not having any emotional meaning behind it? Would you be bothered by it?


It depends on why. But probably not bothered. Probably find it amusing.

I think I look good naked, so I would not feel threatened per se.

I would probably just find it odd since females usually don't do that. Or at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

My desktop on this computer is a picture of my wife in a bubble bath ... smiling at me.

If out of the blue my wife had a picture of a naked guy on her screen I would have to ask about it. Especially if you had to had to zoom way out to see all of his junk. If this was something she did in the past I would imagine we would have dealt with this already. That said I would make myself more available sexually for her. You do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## PooDoo (Aug 12, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> It depends on why. But probably not bothered. Probably find it amusing.
> 
> I think I look good naked, so I would not feel threatened per se.
> 
> I would probably just find it odd since females usually don't do that. Or at least not to my knowledge.


Guys are visually stimulated more than women (I thnk). So ditto - I'd think it would be odd. If it's a tit-for-tat thing, to get back at him for looking at nude chicks - then just tell him how you feel. If it's really a turn on - then I don't think he will care as long as he's the one you're doing the monkey dance with.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> They did a study about that. They showed women some pornographic movies and measured her "insides."
> Lubrication was almost instantaneous, the women just took longer to voice their sexual responsiveness.
> So men are more "visual..." hmm, so not true.


I saw this as well.

I never bought that women were less visual. I am always overhearing comments about this hunk or that guy or look at that guy with his shirt off and so on.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Well, if yer gonna walk yer dog with the shirt off - I will stare at you.
> Men are a bit more forgiving about it.
> They might stand on the front lawn watering the flowers half naked, but they will never come inside and say: "That woman was staring at me like a piece of _meat_..."
> Whereas women (some women) will dress very revealingly and be furious when the eyes touch base.


My wife was gardening in our backyard Sunday. What she was wearing was very feminine but when she bent over to work on the flowers she was completely exposed. To my delight. I was trying to do my workout but got distracted. Anyway, I told her that she was driving me crazy. She acted like she did not know why. I asked her to be careful when she moved to the front yard as I really would not appreciate a crowd of men gathering to watch her talents of flower arranging. That was for me only.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> My wife was gardening in our backyard Sunday. What she was wearing was very feminine but when she bent over to work on the flowers she was completely exposed. To my delight. I was trying to do my workout but got distracted. Anyway, I told her that she was driving me crazy. She acted like she did not know why. I asked her to be careful when she moved to the front yard as I really would not appreciate a crowd of men gathering to watch her talents of flower arranging. That was for me only.


and she said?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It would never happen so she'd have been replaced with a alien duplicate.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm asking in general out of curiosity. So many men look at naked women that are not their wives, but yet it's okay because they are a man and thats what men do.
> 
> What if the tables were turned and us women looked at naked men?


Hubs and I met young...meaning...back when guys still purchased Play Boy magazines. We were moving in together and when he was at work, I was unpacking the boxes and stumbled upon his small collection. At first I felt awkward about it. Then I actually looked through them. Yes, there are actually articles lol. I read some of the letters. I got clued up on a few things haha. I told him I'd found them. He looked embarrassed and I said I was fine with it if he was fine with me having similar. A woman's magazine had just been released, sexual-related articles and a middle-page naked spread. After buying the third magazine, he passed on his Play Boys to his mate. We were young, but he found it weird that I was buying these. Maybe it's the way I went about it. Maybe it's my struggle with being subtle at times but anyway, that's what happened.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband likes me looking at porn. He says he thinks it's hot that I'm turned on by the male body and not like some of the women who think a man's package is disgusting looking.

I rarely watch porn though. I think he's disappointed I don't look at it more often.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Is there something wrong with me? The only reason I would look at naked pictures of men or women would be curiosity. I don't think it would turn me on in any way.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> Is there something wrong with me? The only reason I would look at naked pictures of men or women would be curiosity. I don't think it would turn me on in any way.


Really?

Yes - there's something wrong with you...sorry...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Really?
> 
> Yes - there's something wrong with you...sorry...


Really. 

I'm almost 100% turned on by emotional/mental. Don't know why. It's just the way I am.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Okay, well scratch the visual stimulation for yourself.
> Do you ever get hot and bothered because you've heard your neighbors have at it?
> Have you ever gotten aroused by erotic fiction?
> If you say no to all of the types of sexual stimulation, and you still manage to have a fulfilling sex life, then you've somehow managed to square the circle.


I would say no to all three. Just finished the Fifty Shades of Grey series because I was asked to read it. It's supposed to be erotic fiction but I found the characters so unrealistic and the writing so horrific that I couldn't find the erotic part to the fiction the least bit interesting. I did wonder about silver balls though...but again, more out of curiosity than physical.

My husband turns me on and makes me orgasm but it's because of how he makes me feel. It's also why he's the only one who has ever made me orgasm. When I masturbate, I'm always thinking of things my husband and I have done in the past or things I'd like to try with him.

Reading books like The Notebook or almost all Alice Hoffman books turn me on because I feel I'm in the character's heads, the writing makes the characters come alive and that does turn me on and make me want to find my husband.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Nothing wrong with you.
> 
> Just don't be one of those women who say "Pictures/porn don't turn me on, that's how all of us women are."
> 
> As long as you get off, who cares how.


Didn't know we were talking about porn? I thought we were talking about just naked pictures of men and women?

I don't watch porn in all honesty. Whether it would turn me on would most likely depend on the story line.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> and she said?


She said she would and smiled. She was very cool about the whole thing. She knew what she was doing with me but she just did not want to let on. So I played along. She is not the type to purposely expose herself for attention to other men. I would know by now.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Is there something wrong with me? The only reason I would look at naked pictures of men or women would be curiosity. I don't think it would turn me on in any way.


No.

While I'm guilty of making generalities as much as anyone, I also realize that there are nuances to all of us. It's ok.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> This made me want to cry. I know the feeling, and it's such a lonely feeling because men don't have that post-coital attachment.


My husband does a good job of hanging in there with me while I give him that love struck smile. He always does the kiss of the forehead, moves my hair away from my face or uses his fingers to gently caress my body. With quickies he'll do the slap of the butt. He's a really fantastic lover. Sigh. See? This makes me want to go find him.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> This made me want to cry. I know the feeling, and it's such a lonely feeling because men don't have that post-coital attachment.


I am working on that. It is so easy to just crash. But I am giving it an effort. I like it when she cuddles up to me, but it can be hard not to pass out in a feeling of bliss.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Trenton - I don't remember the "woman's magazine" really turning me on. I remember having a giggle about it with hubs once and reading articles. It was more my "stance" about sexual equality or something I was probably trying to prove. Did I mention we were young? 

I think we're all different. Visually, I can be turned on but it wouldn't be with the image of a naked, muscular man. I'm more about the details. It'd be something that catches me, like stubble along the jawline, or shirt sleeves rolled up a certain way that glimpses a flexed forearm. I don't know...little details like that are more likely to catch my attention.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> This made me want to cry. I know the feeling, and it's such a lonely feeling because men don't have that post-coital attachment.


Your sample sex is too small. Some of us love the sweaty snuggle after sex.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Nope, wouldn't bother me. It would mean her interest level was increasing. I would be ther to take up the slack of course.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> This made me want to cry. I know the feeling, and it's such a lonely feeling because men don't have that post-coital attachment.


which men don't?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Sample _size_. Oh, Freud.


Hmmm... Apparently my mind was wandering... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> This made me want to cry. I know the feeling, and it's such a lonely feeling because men don't have that post-coital attachment.


Not true for us, it's my wife that doesn't have post-coital attachment. I do.

Soon as we are done, she's looking to either go to sleep if it's late, or otherwise jump right up and do whatever's on her mind.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am likely one of the dirtiest woman on this forum (mentally) since I hit my 40's...I like porn more than my own husband seems too. When my hormones were raging, that is all I wanted to set my eyes on.... I know yours are too ImINlovewithmyhubby..... I guess in this sense, I am very different than you...and I hope this doesn't taint your view of me! 

I have found I am terribly visual ....and yes, below the belt....especially below the belt during THAT time. I was also hanging my head out the covers licking my lips every morning when my husband was getting dressed for work... I was simply in rare form, there was such an overdrive there, I needed a freaking pill to calm me. 

I remember one particular night we just had sex... he was out for the count...sleeping beside me, I had far too much energy during that time.....so I popped this PlayGirl video in -it was single guys touching themselves...and well....just setting my eyes on that....... I was ready to go again.... So I am guilty!! I remember almost being embarrassed enjoying that -- but darn it, I still did ! I told my husband the next morning , too bad he wasn't up for it again.... I let him know I got one of the toys out. He just wishes he could have been and :rofl:. 

He LOVES the fact I am this way, he wouldn't trade it (what I used to be was ...eveything was about the kids- I never flirted, he says I used to talk about "the paint on the ceiling" when we had sex sometimes).... This change was heavenly in comparison.....and he does find it rather amusing, so long as I take it all back to him, he is a happy happy boy. Oure sex life is near driven by the emotional connection - though at that time - I had LUST right up there running with it (no doubt!). 

Before my 40's, seeing below the belt was not something that turned me on...best left to the imagination...always loved a HOT R rated movie & a stirring passionate Romance, just reading pages like that - had me dripping...I'd chase him down...(I think I should have read more of those!)....that always was.... but with this physical Hormonal surge I had ....like a raging river...ready to go 24/7......that all got shot out the window....opened my *visual eyes *to the allure of wanting to view nakedness to a high degree. There seemed to be no more beautiful ART to compare with the "sex act". 

And just as this came on me like a flood - it also calmed after 8 months.. Which was likely a blessing... During that timeframe, I near had to restrain myself from looking up porn sites on the net. I feared, I would get a major addiction if I started going there. So I just rented it ...it was a search for the most romantic porn, what a challenge...but we found some darn good stuff in that year...we watched together ...some way of not allowing my lusts to go TOO wild.

We have talked about all of this....his feelings are...so long as I am faithful, monogomous, my heart is for him... he doesn't care about some fantasies in my head... he jokes I am a dirty old woman -always with big smiles on his face.  ...

...All this has it's perks ya know, I can so understand him & his desire -his flavor of porn.... Andrew Blake dvd's he enjoys... while I am happy to slip under the covers & give him a thrill. 

And I don't want to have any women telling me I don't love my husband cause I have openly shared this. Let's not go there.....please!! We are inseparable, it is all GOOOOOOD. And neither of us NEED any of this to turn each other on. We accually don't watch much anymore at all. 

I really do understand why Men love porn. I've been there !

Here is a Dirty minded Test : ******* | Take The Dirty Mind Test

I took this over a year ago....I didn't have the highest score of "Filthy"...but it was the 2nd one down at "Pretty messy".


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous your husband is one LUCKY guy. My wife has never come close to being that way. She gets into the mood 4-6 times a year, and it's not even that passionate. More like "I wouldn't mind sex right now", and it quickly passes if I'm not around.

She doesn't look at pictures because frankly she's just not that interested in sex.... at all.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm asking in general out of curiosity. So many men look at naked women that are not their wives, but yet it's okay because they are a man and thats what men do.
> 
> What if the tables were turned and us women looked at naked men?


If that's your thing then just do it.


If you reckon men and women should be the same then that's just crazy.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> Really.
> 
> I'm almost 100% turned on by emotional/mental. Don't know why. It's just the way I am.


Just kidding you know.

I don't "love" cliches and stereotypes, but in many cases there is a reason behind their existence.

I believe in the stereotype that - in general - men are more visual than women. Doesn't mean there aren't exceptions on both sides though.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am likely one of the dirtiest woman on this forum (mentally) since I hit my 40's...I like porn more than my own husband seems too. When my hormones were raging, that is all I wanted to set my eyes on.... I know yours are too ImINlovewithmyhubby..... I guess in this sense, I am very different than you...and I hope this doesn't taint your view of me!
> 
> I have found I am terribly visual ....and yes, below the belt....especially below the belt during THAT time. I was also hanging my head out the covers licking my lips every morning when my husband was getting dressed for work... I was simply in rare form, there was such an overdrive there, I needed a freaking pill to calm me.
> 
> ...


I actually absolutely love the look of my hubby's manhood! Yummy! It turns me on very much just by looking at it.

Strange and other men, not so much.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I would find it funny to be honest.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I don't see it any different then men looking at naked women that are not their wives.


I agree and i am a guy. I would not be happy if she was looking at photo's of naked men or watching porn but she does not and i have even tried to catch her or like spy on here to see if she does. I have caught her masturbating a few times in bed with her fingers my god it was so hot. Of course men and women are vastly different and wired very differently so you can argue the male is designed to sleep around and be into women and want to impregnate all females he can and you can also argue that monogamy is not in a male's best interest. However that does not change the fact that we have CONTROL over our actions and we can be monogamous and chose to not look at porn.


I dont totally understand but i can see where women are coming from when they get hurt by their guy's looking at other naked women or porn. Looking at people on the street or a restaurant is one thing but i can see where you ladies (that dislike porn) are coming from. Like i said i would not be happy or enjoy my wife looking at naked men and getting off to other men. So i try very hard not do the same i have cut porn out its been a while for me and i tell her when i have a real craving for porn or something and she than helps me get off and i change my track of mind and my wife is than available for me the thought of me wanting to look at porn or pics goes away cause i am than focusing on my wife.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I actually absolutely love the look of my hubby's manhood! Yummy! It turns me on very much just by looking at it.
> 
> Strange and other men, not so much.


you seem like a great wife i enjoy your posts. wife tells me she loves my parts to and there is no other lol


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well when I was with my wife I used to think like this when she would look at pictures of her favorite actors etc, "I would rather be in her bed getting the candy with her while she thinks about the cookie jar."


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

to answer the question, i would have absolutely no problem with my wife looking at pics of men. i would have a problem with her doing it and taking care of herself and not giving me any attention. fine line there, but then i would be relentless trying to find out why


----------



## davetee99 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think there is nothing wrong in it at all. My wife looks at picture of both men and women, she isn't bi just likes looking. Turns her on which means she usually pleasures herself while looking. This does not affect our sex life but enhances it as she is so turned on. She's not like a guy who masturbates and then needs time to revive, her masturbating is just her personal foreplay before sex, so I believe it's good for both of us.


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

It doesn't bother me because she is extremely faithful, we have a special bond . I enjoy the look on my wifes face when she is watching . I look at it as eye candy that she can't get to.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

When we were having a good sex life it didn't bother me at all. In fact, I didn't care if she went to bachelorette parties and saw male strippers.

If she did it while I still cared and we weren't having sex, then yes it would have bothered me.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

What's the saying - you don't care where their appetite comes from, as long as they eat their meals at home?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I feel the issue with this question, this thread, these thoughts....is one of Sexual & Erotic fantasy ...with a little added visual stimulation. There is most definitely a social taboo attached here for many... those with purer minds.... some are against it, feeling it is wrong / sinful . Some feel even Fantasies themselves are wrong if you cross the border in your mind. 

One thing is for sure...it helps to be married to someone who won't be judging us on these things -if we are truly loving faithful devoted monogomous spouses. 

Ian Kerner, Sex therapist -love his books!! (Passionista , She comes First)....he listed the reasons women like this , I would have to agree with every one of them.... Do women like porn as much as men? 



> ** More couples are enjoying porn together, with women often taking the lead in choosing the material.
> 
> ** More women are using porn to learn new sexual techniques or to explore sexually adventurous situations.
> 
> ...


 Why Do Women Feel Bad About Doing Things That Feel Good? | | AlterNet

I liked the ending of this article ....


> At a guess I’d say the reason they wouldn’t mind a girlfriend who likes porn is the relief of transparency: how nice to have one less thing to hide from your partner, one more pleasure to share, a way to learn what they like without actually having to ask, a way to see someone else but be with that one person. How nice not to sidle into the pervert annex alone, but giggling and together?
> 
> Hopefully fewer women will feel guilty because of their desires, whether that desire is to stop watching porn, to start or to share it with their lovers.


Even if women don't look upon something... I feel the majority are swimming in sexual fantasies ....IF their sex drive is healthy anyway... Good article here: >>> 

Ian Kerner: Top 5 Female Sex Fantasies ... And What They Mean

.


----------

